
Radical Leftists Built Their Own FOSS Alternative to Reddit After It Banned Them - eeplox
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/zm3wbj/radical-leftists-built-their-own-reddit-after-it-banned-them
======
mrguyorama
While you have every legal and moral right to build your own little bubble to
associate in, as a leader or influencer of a group like that, you really
should ask yourself whether this is the healthiest choice for a community of
human beings.

Are you really making the world a better place in this niche community?

------
blakdawg
Lol. "Reddit sucks because they banned us. So we're making a better site where
_we_ decide who gets banned, not those other guys."

